# You and your dog



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I am new here and dont know if this has been done in the past so sorry if it has. Share pictures of you with your dog!! 

here is me and bentley


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

At a garden park we went to last week for her 5th birthday.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Well I'm dirty and wet but here.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Lord I have like 8,000 dogs. What about photos of you with other DFers dogs? Guess who.


----------



## diversedogmom (Apr 1, 2012)

myself and my pack last fall


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I just love how diverse your pack is! A lot of people stick to one breed but I think it's more fun with several


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I can't pick just one..

First family photo









YOU MUST SIT FOR THE LLAMA LEG. (note for my fellow raw feeders that I took the leg when the meat was stripped, too hard for gnawing on)









Skijoring this last Xmas


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

This is my very favorite picture of me and Squash:


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

I have a bunch 

Me with Kimma during a training class:









With Pen and Kimma during winter break 2010:









All of us last summer during a walk:









Earlier this year:


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Me and Bo, chillin':


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

This is a horribly unflattering photo of me, but I'm usually behind the camera and not in the pictures.










ETA: in our more natural environment. Slickrock Creek Trail, Joyce Kilmer Wilderness, NC/TN border.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Me and my boy at Thanksgiving - 









(his nails look long in this pic, weird because he was just groomed, LOL, I guess it's the way he was gripping on)

Last summer in Gettysburg:









I think this was two summers ago:


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Finkies mom what breed do you have? Sorry if you have said it before I am just curious...there so "fluffy" and cute,lol.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Chester, myself and the former foster dog Luna.


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

Me and my girl Molly just yesterday hanging out at a great local restaurant with a dog friendly patio...








[/IMG]


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Strauss and me


















Mahler and me









Mogwai!


















The Smidge (Wesson)!


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

Well, I don't have a picture with me and _all_ of my dogs...maybe that should be a project for my friend and I... 
Here's Ellie and I at the beach a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Ok. I'll bite this thread.

Don't mind the bad/grainy quality or the green border, the original (one of my senior pictures taken last summer) has been scanned into the computer, Photoshopped into my graduation announcement (I made my own), emailed to my email so I could have a copy on this computer, then cropped to put on photobucket for your viewing pleasures.
Yes, I look young, hope it lasts


----------



## meglor (Aug 6, 2011)

Frannie preparing her attack...








Frannie and I hanging on the porch yesterday


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

momtolabs said:


> Finkies mom what breed do you have? Sorry if you have said it before I am just curious...there so "fluffy" and cute,lol.


They are Finnish Spitz (nicknamed "finkie")


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

these vary in age lol


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> They are Finnish Spitz (nicknamed "finkie")


Things that are hilarious:
Finkie_Mom's Finkies next to my Straussdog


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Xeph said:


> Things that are hilarious:
> Finkie_Mom's Finkies next to my Straussdog


They look like his little toys - I'm pretty sure Kimma is the size of Strauss' head


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Next time we get together, we need to get pics of the Finkies next to Moose


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Posting these again because they make me look nicer than I actually am 

















I liked this one as well


----------



## eeloheel (Dec 28, 2010)

old photo is old


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Unfortunately, i'm always the one behind the camera, so I don't have many with my dogs at all!  I have several with Cash, taken several years ago, and I've got one with Thumper, taken last summer when he was probably only 3 months old. I'll have to try and get some updated ones. I have tons of pics of both dogs with my hubby LOL.

Here's a few older ones with Cash, one is from 2008 and the other is 2010. The one with Thumper was last summer.


----------

